# Training under new stay-at-home order



## Ear (Dec 7, 2020)

We have yet to receive a comment from our Club (big club in so cal) how the 3 week new stay at home order that goes into effect today will/may impact training.  Has anyone heard anything from their club yet?  I did see an email directly from Cal South stating "although the stay at home order is a little vague in the area of outdoor exercise and how it relates to people from multiple families....to the best of our understanding you can still hold trainings as you have been allowed to previously." Curious what others are hearing from their respective clubs.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ear said:


> We have yet to receive a comment from our Club (big club in so cal) how the 3 week new stay at home order that goes into effect today will/may impact training.  Has anyone heard anything from their club yet?  I did see an email directly from Cal South stating "although the stay at home order is a little vague in the area of outdoor exercise and how it relates to people from multiple families....to the best of our understanding you can still hold trainings as you have been allowed to previously." Curious what others are hearing from their respective clubs.


Norcal.  Club sent out an email saying training is still active for now, but may go remote as things change.

The usual winter things (indoor and futsal) are both shelved.


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 7, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Norcal.  Club sent out an email saying training is still active for now, but may go remote as things change.
> 
> The usual winter things (indoor and futsal) are both shelved.


Meanwhile Volleyball and basketball tournaments going full on indoors....


----------



## Cruzer (Dec 7, 2020)

EVERYONE MUST STAY HOME! DO AS YOU ARE TOLD! 

oooorrr just play futbol. haha crossing my fingers that nothing changes.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 7, 2020)

Seems to be dependent on the training locations. Some may choose to close while others stay open. Last time, great park shut down while the Glendale sports complex remained open. My kid was trying out with teams at each location during that period in March.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 8, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Meanwhile Volleyball and basketball tournaments going full on indoors....


I heard this also..how are they being allowed to?


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 8, 2020)

Soccer Cat said:


> I heard this also..how are they being allowed to?


Who is enforcing it?   Same way I can speed at 80 MPH, very little enforcment.  Many Basketball and Volleyball courts are inside big warehouses and tough to know if people are inside or not.   Had to tell some friends that they might not want to post those Volleyball photos and videos of their kid right now.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 8, 2020)

The biggest issue for soccer is the field permits. So you have to wonder how these indoor sports are getting permit use for the facilities. If they are not city owned, then maybe that is why they can do it. Unlike the parks soccer uses.


----------



## TheVirginian (Dec 8, 2020)

Are people losing fields for practice? happened to us.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 8, 2020)

Norcal too- we are moving back to more individual technical drills and probably finishing/shooting, club sent an email a few days ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 8, 2020)

Camp scrimmages went well this afternoon.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 8, 2020)

TheVirginian said:


> Are people losing fields for practice? happened to us.


Not yet. What county?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 8, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Who is enforcing it?   Same way I can speed at 80 MPH, very little enforcment.  Many Basketball and Volleyball courts are inside big warehouses and tough to know if people are inside or not.   Had to tell some friends that they might not want to post those Volleyball photos and videos of their kid right now.


One of my kids plays hoops and her club is pretty follow the rules and such and some others are playing games and posting about it. I have some parents asking why we aren't doing it. I still hold practices, but they are outside and keeping some distance as much as possible. I also know a volleyball coach who is having practices indoors, but trying to keep distance and wearing masks.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 8, 2020)

I feel like some of the bigger name clubs will revert back to the social distance practices just for a bit, and then gradually push the limits, which as a family we are comfortable with. Always outside, we have had no Futsal or the like.


----------



## watfly (Dec 8, 2020)

Our club is continuing to practice with a little bit stricter protocols; however, our coach is wanting to wrap things up until the new year for a variety reasons, including the holidays, various injuries and Covid hassles.  I suspect our oldest teams will continue to practice for the most part without interruption.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 8, 2020)

watfly said:


> Our club is continuing to practice with a little bit stricter protocols; however, our coach is wanting to wrap things up until the new year for a variety reasons, including the holidays, various injuries and Covid hassles.  I suspect our oldest teams will continue to practice for the most part without interruption.


Ours is pretty much the same.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 9, 2020)

Training as long as a field is available.   

Funny the school sent out a note and they are starting up track practice.   All the schools doing the same.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Training as long as a field is available.
> 
> Funny the school sent out a note and they are starting up track practice.   All the schools doing the same.


It's easy to have track practice as it's much easier to social distance as long as you don't put people side by side on the track.  Seems a little early for a sport that doesn't start until Spring though.  Are they just doing conditioning to try to get the kids in shape way ahead of the season?


----------



## Eagle33 (Dec 9, 2020)

Our school district is doing business as usual...

At noon today, the Governor’s Office of Emergency Services issued a region-wide emergency alert via text message. This message was triggered as Southern California counties, including Orange County, entered into a new three-week Regional Stay-at-Home Order effective Sunday, December 6, due to surging COVID-19 cases that caused a drop in intensive care unit (ICU) capacity to below 15% at regional hospitals. This message *does not affect schools that are currently open for on-campus instruction. As was shared in last week’s update on December 3, all schools will remain open for both Hybrid and Full Distance Learning.*

As a reminder, please wear a mask and maintain physical distance from those not in your immediate household to help mitigate the spread of COVID-19.


----------



## watfly (Dec 9, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Funny the school sent out a note and they are starting up track practice.   All the schools doing the same.


My daughter was informed that her HS Cheer will be restarting with appropriate protocols.  Attendance not required if concerned about Covid.


----------



## TheVirginian (Dec 9, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Not yet. What county?


Los Angeles


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 9, 2020)

Not sure if much will change, but the Stay at Home order (due to ICU capacity,) was just activated for several more counties up North.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 9, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Not sure if much will change, but the Stay at Home order (due to ICU capacity,) was just activated for several more counties up North.


Greater Sacramento goes into effect what is effectively Friday 12/11.


----------



## Speed (Dec 10, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Training as long as a field is available.
> 
> Funny the school sent out a note and they are starting up track practice.   All the schools doing the same.


we wrapped up the HS boys soccer tryouts last night.


----------



## watfly (Dec 10, 2020)

Our club just suspended practices until January 4th, effective immediately.   Not aware of any outbreaks on the teams.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 10, 2020)

watfly said:


> Our club just suspended practices until January 4th, effective immediately.   Not aware of any outbreaks on the teams.


What county?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 10, 2020)

watfly said:


> Our club just suspended practices until January 4th, effective immediately.   Not aware of any outbreaks on the teams.


SD county, right? Voluntary or imposed?


----------



## watfly (Dec 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> SD county, right? Voluntary or imposed?


Yes, SD County.  Voluntary, as far as I can tell. My suspicion is something precipitated that decision, but I have no idea.  Our team was going to stop effective Saturday, but got the notice yesterday for the whole club effective immediately.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 11, 2020)

We have one week of practice left, (before the club shuts down for Holiday break,) and just got the notice that we will be able to continue.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 11, 2020)

watfly said:


> Yes, SD County.  Voluntary, as far as I can tell. My suspicion is something precipitated that decision, but I have no idea.  Our team was going to stop effective Saturday, but got the notice yesterday for the whole club effective immediately.


We are scheduled through next Sunday, then a break until after the New Year. Our club is still planning to go to the Florida Showcase in January at this point while passing on Surf.


----------



## watfly (Dec 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> We are scheduled through next Sunday, then a break until after the New Year. Our club is still planning to go to the Florida Showcase in January at this point while passing on Surf.


Club stated that we will have games in Jan/Feb (maybe at the facility where games go on every weekend, but just a guess).   Also claiming possible games starting for MLS Next in March.   Having a carrot helps motivation.  Personally I'm becoming a little ambivalent about soccer for this season.  My son may be too, not because of the situation necessarily, just because he has a lot of other interests.  I know some parents fear having their kid fall behind in soccer, but I'm not opposed to breaks for my kid.  Each kid is different though.  Best to your kid in Florida.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 12, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> We are scheduled through next Sunday, then a break until after the New Year. Our club is still planning to go to the Florida Showcase in January at this point while passing on Surf.


On second thought - we are done for the year. Got the email yesterday afternoon. (FYI - In Santa Clara County). The city has an "updated interpretation" of the stay at home order.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 12, 2020)

This is why we can't have nice things:
https://www.sanjoseinside.com/news/large-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-to-santa-clara-county-youth-basketball-team/


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 12, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> This is why we can't have nice things:
> https://www.sanjoseinside.com/news/large-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-to-santa-clara-county-youth-basketball-team/


That place has been hosting games, tourneys and everything else the entire year. I’m actually surprised it took that long!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Dec 12, 2020)

Soccer in SoCal!!!!!!


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 12, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> This is why we can't have nice things:
> https://www.sanjoseinside.com/news/large-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-to-santa-clara-county-youth-basketball-team/


A Basketball tournament in a packed gym. Nothing could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Speed (Dec 12, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> This is why we can't have nice things:
> https://www.sanjoseinside.com/news/large-coronavirus-outbreak-traced-to-santa-clara-county-youth-basketball-team/


we never had nice things


----------

